

Red light, green light with shoutbox.io - jayniz
http://moviepilotlabs.tumblr.com/post/12470071570/red-light-green-light-with-shoutbox

======
sippndipp
Nice! We'll use it for our next app.

------
bumi
nice! me likey! simple, clean and useful!

